# Foam Latex Prosthetics



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Liquid latex will be cheaper and easier to get your hands on. I recommend ben nye.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

We have several prosthetics available at very competitive prices. We've also got instructions and tutorial videos available for free on our website.

What sort of prosthetics did you have in mind?

-Chris


----------



## Chad_P (Aug 11, 2011)

If you're only going to use it for one or two nights, latex isn't too bad, but if you want it to last, spend the coin to get Platinum Silicone. It's a 2-part liquid that sets up and is durable. It's facial quality silicone rubber. You'll spend about $20-30 for enough to make some serious burns or scars on your face and hands, (I did a simple but effective Freddy Krueger prosthetic) but it's well worth it. Mine lasted for a dozen performances and could be used again this year if I wanted.


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

http://compositeeffects.com/blog/product-catalog/foam-latex-appliances/ cfx has good quality... an extra set of hands helps alot when you first attach the prosthetic... after that you could use a mirror.


----------



## ZOMBIE7666 (Feb 1, 2011)

check out nimbafx .....they've got some really cool stuff!


----------



## CbusRog (Jul 17, 2007)

I've used Scream Team prosthetics several times. My avatar is their Undead model. They're pricey though, $50-$60. They say their products are reusable, but in my experience, they never look as good as the first application (around the edges). Regardless of what product you decide on, be prepared to spend at least 3 hours applying it. Also, make sure the spirit gum and liquid latex (for sealing the edges) are fresh. Get some decent grease paint, setting powder (corn starch), and K-Y jelly (yes, K-Y jelly for a final matte sheen) and you'll be good to go.


----------



## MountainDemon (Aug 17, 2011)

Just recently started on the Foam Latex prothetics myself and I love them!! I just saw a couple posts w/ links so I'm guessing it's ok.. Here are the websites I frequent a LOT!

www.mostlydead.com
www.screatteam.com
www.fxfaces.com

That should be enough to get you started, or you can also just google "Foam Latex Prosthetic", which is how I started off.. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## MountainDemon (Aug 17, 2011)

stickman6 said:


> http://compositeeffects.com/blog/product-catalog/foam-latex-appliances/ cfx has good quality... an extra set of hands helps alot when you first attach the prosthetic... after that you could use a mirror.


I actually used the "Asmodeus the Demon" recently and I have to say that because it's a thin mask it mimic'ed my facial expressions EXACTLY! Desintigrated when taking it off, but it was totally worth it.!!


----------

